# FS_best enlarger ever_Leica Focomat 2c + Ilford Multigrade head system



## ssherman (Feb 16, 2008)

As I have to moved my studio and have no place for another darkroom, 
I?m reluctantly putting my special Focomat on the market. 
Focomat 2c, Late, It's one of the last last made, light gray with Formica base 
60mm Focotar + 100 mm Focotar II lenses, both super- nice 
2 Neg carriers, 1 35mm half-glass, 1 6x9 double sided glass.(anti-Newton) 
Several carrier masks 
Regular lamp house 

Ilford 500 Multigrade head installed (closed loop additive Multicontrast system) 
Full manuals and parts lists for both enlarger + Ilford system. 

Enlarger is in great shape and functions as it should. 
When I first got it, about 10 years ago, I restored and replaced many parts and calibrated to proper working condition. 

The best enlarger I have ever used or seen. 
It is big and heavy and would be better picked up but could be shipped. 
I'm located in Boston, might be willing to deliver in New England for an incentive($)
Many pictures online@ 
http://www.shermanphoto.com/focomat 
Asking $3,500 for the package.
617-513-3354


----------

